# Mega thread of Montevideo, Uruguay



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Montevideo, is the largest city, capital and chief port of Uruguay. Montevideo is the primary city in Uruguay, the only city in the country with a population over 1,700,000. Montevideo has a privileged harbour, one of the most important in the Americas. Also, it has beautiful beaches, like Pocitos, Buceo, Malvín, Playa de los Ingleses, Playa Verde, Punta Gorda and Carrasco. Many monuments and museums cover the city, as well as historic buildings and squares. The city's mayor is Ricardo Ehrlich. According to the Mercer Human Resource Consulting, Montevideo is the Latin American city with the highest quality of life (followed by Buenos Aires and Santiago de Chile). See also La Nación -Chilean newspaper article that mentions the three Latin American cities with highest quality of life according to the MHRC 2007 investigation.


photos!!!!





































oceanographic museum:









............








































































antel tower 





































street views









































































libertador avenue, with the legislative palace at the end





































towers of the world trade center montevideo (100 mts c/u)










independence square........ ciudadela entrance and salvo palace (100 mts, the highest building in america when it was finished).



















sculpture of José Artigas, the most important uruguayan hero, downstairs: the mausoleo of Artigas, the place where the rests of this hero are.



















mausoleo of Artigas, with the blandengues security










saw:














































legislative palace, uruguayan parliament




































...................................
other




























montevideo municipal gobernament










clinical hospital Dr. manuel quintela (one of the biggest hospitals in america)

with 110.000 sf. (mt.2) and 23 floors, with 6 buildings interconnected





























cerro de montevideo (in spanish)............montevideo mountain (i don't know hay to say cerro in english)

El Cerro de Montevideo, el cual figura en el cuartel superior de la derecha del Escudo de Uruguay como símbolo de fuerza, está ubicado adyacente a la bahía de Montevideo. Con 132 metros de altura, fue un punto estratégico para proteger el puerto durante la colonización de América, y en 1717 el militar español Bruno Mauricio de Zabala hizo construir en la cima un fuerte que denominó Fuerte de San Miguel, actualmente denominado Fortaleza General Artigas y utilizado como museo. El faro que posee está ubicado a una altura de 148 metros, lo que permite que la entrada al puerto de Montevideo sea más segura.

Sobre la falda del Cerro de Montevideo se han construido desde principios del siglo XX diversos barrios, habitados mayoritariamente por descendientes de inmigrantes de toda Europa: España, Italia, Lituania, Polonia, Rusia, Armenia, etcétera, y las calles han sido denominadas con los nombres de esos países.




















the cerro fort



















view from fort










other skylines































































solis theatre (in spanish)

El Teatro Solís de la ciudad de Montevideo (Uruguay) fue inaugurado en el año 1856 en presencia del presidente Gabriel Antonio Pereira, con la representación de la ópera Ernani de Verdi, aunque la idea de tener una sala de nivel internacional en la capital de la joven república existía casi desde el nacimiento de ésta.

Toma su nombre del navegante español Juan Díaz de Solís, que fue el comandante de la primera expedición europea que penetró en el Río de la Plata. Antes de elegirse ese nombre se habían puestos a consideración otros, como Teatro del Progreso, Teatro de la Empresa, Teatro del Sol (por el gran sol que corona la fachada del edificio), y Empresa del Teatro de Solís.




























el foyer (palabra francesa que significa: sala de estar, era el lugar en donde los reyes en los grandes teatros recibían a sus invitados)










cristal lamp










principal scenario










roof and the big cristal lamp



















other photos

centenario stadium, with 80.000 seats, whe it was built was the biggest stadium in the world, and here took place the first football world cup in 1930









..................................

port district









............................................................




































old town


















































































metropolitan cathedral (1740)









............






















































































































well finishing with the thread, some photos of the 5 star hotels in montevideo

sheraton montevideo: (96 mts)










radisson montevideo victoria plaza hotel: (100 mts)










belmont house montevideo










other 4 y 5 star hotels:

Armon suites montevideo
Meliá confort montevideo
best western pedro figari montevideo
holiday inn montevideo (3 hotels in montevideo)
crystal palace montevideo hotel
hotel lafayette montevideo
palladium hotel montevideo
hotel nh columbia
plaza fuerte hotel
four points by sheraton montevideo


................................................................................................
The end

Hope you like it


----------



## BMXican (Jul 28, 2002)

looks like a very pleasant city


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Very nice city. Also the Antel tower looks great


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The best Montevideo's photos I've ever seen.


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

Amazing city amazing pics... a city to fall in love with.

:cheers:


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

thank's


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

SUPER BUENO !


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

jajaj.........gracias!


----------



## ronin(POA) (Aug 30, 2007)

montevideo is a wonderful city! 
nice pics


----------



## Slax (Jan 10, 2006)

i was there 3 months ago, and for me Montevideo is the most beautiful city i ever saw in person,better than bsas (but i love buenos aires too).


hope to go back there next year.



anyway

muy bueno thread
gracias.


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Great collection of pics.
The city looks very nice, especially the older parts of it.

Is the centenario stadium nowadays an all-seater?
What was the highest cap it ever had?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

yes the centenario is an all-seater

i didn't understund the second question


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

sorry, now i understand the question..........the highest cup. it ever had was in the final match between uruguay and argentina in 1930 with 80.000 people, in the final between uruguay and argentina in 1942 (southamerican cup) where 70.000 people, in 1995 (american cup), 75.000 people


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

i love u mvd!!!!!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

jajaajajajja


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

lpioe said:


> Is the centenario stadium nowadays an all-seater?
> What was the highest cap it ever had?


It's an all-seater, with a capacity of 80.000 people.
It's highest cap was 100.000 people when it was built.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Montevideo in some photos look so much a city that belong to Brazil, dont know why but I always had this impression - the way some buildings are, the streets and etc....well, in fact it belonged to Brazil until XIX century, later you uruguayans claimed indepency. Great photos! kay:


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Montevideo is also the Latin American city with the highest quality of life.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

one more:


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ OMG that is amazing!


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

gracias.......jajajaja..........estaría bueno algún otro comentario que no sea de nosotros dos....jajajajaj


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

other


----------



## mvd_rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

speed_demon said:


> Montevideo in some photos look so much a city that belong to Brazil, dont know why but I always had this impression - the way some buildings are, the streets and etc....well, in fact it belonged to Brazil until XIX century, later you uruguayans claimed indepency. Great photos! kay:


actually mvd (uruguay) never belonged to brazil...you dont have the right info. bye


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

more pics


----------



## moldovia (Feb 4, 2007)

NicoBolso1987 said:


> Montevideo is also the Latin American city with the highest quality of life.


Yes and it is also 'twinned' with Curitiba which has prob the highest standard of living in Brazil.


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

yes


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

I hopefully have the chance to visit Montevideo, looks really exciting.


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

Very nice looking indeed. I am wondering what are the prices at the hotels? I mean those three-star hotels, not the most luxurious  Can you value them if you know? (It would be nice if you can tell them in € Euros)


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

a five star hotel cost 150 euros to 2000 euros
a four star hotel (a good hotel) cost like 30, 40 or 50 euros 
a three star hotel cost like 20 or 30 euros


----------



## jacekfreeman (Oct 22, 2006)

mbuildings said:


> a five star hotel cost 150 euros to 2000 euros
> a four star hotel (a good hotel) cost like 30, 40 or 50 euros
> a three star hotel cost like 20 or 30 euros


Thank you


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

you are welcome


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

wow


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Uruguay tmb se ve muy bonito!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Amazing cisplatina...:cheers:


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

woooow que tal ignorancia la mia. Siempre pense en mi imaginacion que Uruguay era algo feo; sin embargo viendo por primera vez fotos de montevideo. Me doy cuenta que estuve completamente equivocado. Me encanta la ciudad, una joya! Saludos Caleta, Charlotte-Lima


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Montevideo has a nice beach kay:
is it polluted as many other city beaches?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

no, it's very clean


----------



## nico_s (Dec 12, 2006)

hermosas fotos de nuestra capital.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

superb city!


----------

